# Writing music with text



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I got this idea after reading something in another forum.
I decided to try it.

I will use abcdefg. + is a sharp. - is a flat. = is a natural. | is a barline.
1/4 is a quarter note. ^ means the next note is above the previous note. v is below. For example c^e^g(1/4) is a c-major chord for a quarter notes duration.
3[g, ^b, ^d]1/4 is a triplet in the duration of a quarter note.
It's a bit sloppy but whatever. I'm kinda bored anyway.

Let's try it shall we?

The time signature is 4/4. The key is E-major. Quarter note=60 bpm.
rest(1/4), b(1/4), ^e(1/4), ^+e(1/4)| +e(1/2), ^f(1/4), ^a(1/4)| vd(1/2), ^e(1/4), ^g(1/4)| vc(1/2), ^e(1/4), ^f(1/4)|
Most should get it by now. If not, here's the next part:
Time signature change to 3/2. ^g(1/4), g(1/4) tied to g(1/8), g(1/8), vf(1/8), ^g(1/8), g(1/8), ^a(1/8), vf(1/8), ve(1/8)| Time signature change to 4/4. ^g(1/2) tied to g(1/8), vf(1/8), ^g(1/8), vf(1/8)|^g(1/2) tied to g(1/8), rests to fill up the rest of the measure|

...I luv that song...


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...good idea...

...but what about # for sharp and b for flat? That's what most of the written notation I've seen uses...ie. C# and Bb...or D# and Ab...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I guess I could do that, if I use capital letters for the notes.


----------

